
Ask HN: Who wants to partner on my SaaS project? I have revenue and customers - busymichael
I have an existing side project (dndemail.com) that I have no time for. It has 40 paying customers, low churn and converts free trial to paying accounts at a 1.7% rate.<p>Is anyone looking for a side project to contribute to? Instead of starting your own project from scratch, work on mine and earn equity.
======
ladybro
Interesting. What's your tech stack look like? What do you have in mind as far
as further work?

~~~
busymichael
What the app really needs is marketing. We would work together to define the
scope of work, deliverables, ,milestones, etc.

Tech stack is python backend on google app engine. Plus a chrome extension.

